# SeaCor



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.wosupply.com/index.php/products/georgfischer/seacor

Gotta get trained up in the installation practices of this piping system Thursday. Heading out this weekend offshore for some unrinal work (yippie) and heading to a drill ship next week to install this new coast guard approved material... Pics to come!


----------

